# New hedgie



## ashlee853 (Sep 17, 2008)

I am the proud new owner of an eight week old hedgie baby, so the questions begin  I have had her for a week and she is super sweet. She huffs for a few minutes when I wake her but then she realizes that it is me. I have her in a 36X16 rabbit cage with fleece liners, flying saucer wheel, food/water bowels, litter box, and a snuggle tent with fleece blanket. I have a ceramic heat emitter above her cage. 

The question is what type of thermostat do I need? How do you all heat wire cages? I like to keep my house cooler than she would like. I thought about using a small space heater but I have read that they should not be near a draft hot or cold. I have done a lot of research and have tried to provide everything to keep her healthy and happy. 

I am feeding her the mixture I got from the breeder which is a mixture of Hills science diet Natures best kitten food, whisker lickens cat treats and meal worms. I will be getting a new bag this week. Which would you recommed? I know that she should only get a few meal worms and treats.

I have a cat ball with bell inside and a few chew toys the breeder recommended. I have read that they like care to push. She does not seem to be interested in the toys she has now. She loves her wheel. Every morning it is a complete mess.

She is eatting and drinking very well. Thanks in advance to any answers. 

1 more thing. I was told she was a salt and pepper so I am going to attach a picture and see what you all think. I also have not named her. Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## Luck (Sep 4, 2008)

First of all congrats  I'm not sure about the heating thing cuz i dont need one but when you get her new food you should put it a little at a time with her old food so she can get used to it.I think there is a post in diet and nutrition that shows some good foods sorry if im wrong  and in the toys section there is a list of toys that your hedgie should enjoy.Good luck.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

If you want to just warm her cage then a heat emitter with a thermostat would be your best option. Reptilesupply.com has a bunch for better prices then I've seen at other websites. I know a lot of people use this one : http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=75 Just remember to make sure the room you use for playtime is warm.

I don't think she is salt and pepper because I see brown banding. I think she is dark gray. She's very cute


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Are the bands on his quills brown? or black? If they're brown, and his nose is brown, then he is probably an Algerian Chocolate, like mine


----------



## ashlee853 (Sep 17, 2008)

I will try to get a better picture tonight when I wake her up. That was the picture that the breeder sent me. My pictures are blurry because she is so active when awake. Her nose is black and the bands on her quills are more of a brownish gray color. They are hard to explain. I am still trying to find a name. I have made a website through shutter fly with more pictures because I can not figure out how to re-size them. http://hedgiebaby.shutterfly.com/


----------

